# Galveston Island 4th of July Fireworks



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

A few from this years fireworks.

The setup.










Some of the crowd.










Galveston PD keeping eveyone safe.


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

very nice....


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Our TTMB roving reporter comes through again with great coverage of the fireworks extravaganza. Good job, Fred


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

LOL, Thanks guys. I ended up with over 75 shots of the fireworks, still going thru them.



MT Stringer said:


> Our TTMB roving reporter comes through again with great coverage of the fireworks extravaganza. Good job, Fred


----------



## jingvardsen (Jun 12, 2006)

your photos are awesome..... being July if you enter that first fireworks shot, in the photo contest, you should win hands down!! I think that one is really unique


----------



## BigPole (Jul 8, 2008)

Your firework shots came out way better then mine did. Those are awsome!!!! Great pics to enter into the contest forsure.


Josh


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

WoW Fred!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

That Fireworks delivery guy was running illegal! Where are his Hazmat Placards for hauling explosives?!? Things like that bother me because I'm such a safety freak.
Besides that great pics!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks again for the comments. Sandy, good catch.


----------

